
Toyota RAV4 Prime Is a 302-HP Plug-In Hybrid That Changes the Crossover Game - starpilot
https://www.thedrive.com/new-cars/36199/the-2021-toyota-rav4-prime-is-a-302-hp-plug-in-hybrid-that-changes-the-crossover-game
======
numpad0
> a plug-in hybrid compact CUV that offers 40 mpg and can—somehow—outrun a
> Subaru WRX in the quarter mile.

Tesla shown that 0-60 mph and 1/4-mile time for cars with electric motors(EV,
Battery EV or Hybrid EV or FCV/FCEV) are just a configuration item arbitrarily
set by designer so no surprises there. Hybrids being goofy is Toyota being an
ass as always, not technology.

